# £8,400 Zymol Royale Wax On New VW Golf 7.5 R Lapiz Blue Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
#offsetdetailing #detailing #essex #london #detailer
Website https://www.offsetdetailing.com
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/offsetdetailing
Instagram https://www.instagram.com/offsetdetailing
Twitter https://www.twitter.com/offsetdetailing
Call+4407843201313 • Based In Rayleigh, Essex, UK
Certified Kamikaze Collection Detailer, Titan Coatings Accredited & Auto Finesse Approved.
***10% OFF PYRAMID CAR CARE PRODUCTS
QUOTE "OFFSETDETAILING" AT THE CHECKOUT***
https://www.pyramidcarcare.co.uk/?recommendedby=offsetdetailing

A brand new Volkswagen Golf 7.5 R in lapiz blue booked in with Offset Car Detailing Essex for a new car protection detail.

A single stage paint correction detail was carried out to machine polish any minor scratches and swirl marks from the new paintwork. The paint protection of choice was the Zymol Royale wax which retails for £8,400! Two layers of this were applied to the paint and gloss black trim, giving an exteme wet look shine and good durability against the elements.

The glass was polished inside and out with the glass coating of choice being Angelwax H2GO rain repellent offering clearer visibility in poor driving conditions.The owner also opted for the wheel and caliper protection package. Wheels are removed, with a protective heat resistant ceramic coating applied to the inside and outside of the wheels including calipers.

This makes future cleaning easier as less brake dust, road grime and dirt bond to the surface.The exhaust tips were coated with Titan Coatings UK Multi coat. Interior cleaned and vacuumed throughout.

*
You can view the full video here.*


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm aware that this wax is refilled free for life, but what exactly does it do over and above other waxes or coatings to justify the astronomical cost??


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

TonyHill said:


> I'm aware that this wax is refilled free for life, but what exactly does it do over and above other waxes or coatings to justify the astronomical cost??


I couldn't agree more, how can any wax be worth £8400 even with free refills for life? You could buy 200 containers of Harly Wax or G3 Super Gloss for less than one of of Zymol Royale. Any waxed/sealed finish will only be as good as the preparation beforehand.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

It doesn't offer anything over normal wax or PPF or ceramic...it's purely money..

Is a second hand beemer worth £10k more than a ford or vauxhall in terms of reliability and costs ect...NO it's just demand and statement

Is a £150 Gucci t shirt any better than a £10 ...No


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

I have Zymol Glasur and Concours which are different prices and cannot tell any difference in the finish. I also once blagged some of the Royale from a dealer and couldn't tell any difference either. They all are very good waxes though and the finish lasts for ages. I think it all about protection rather than appearance.
I honestly think that on a well prepared car you could polish with Mr Sheen and not see any difference!!!!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I follow the owner of the Golf on Instagram and fair enough the car does look fantastic, but for that price for the Wax I'd expect it to be better than any Ceramic coating out there.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Apart from stunning looks it offers exclusivitie/bragging rights, only an idiot would expect a wax to last long longer than a top tier coating :wall: let alone understand why the owner opted for a wax over a coating.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Ultra said:


> Apart from stunning looks it offers exclusivitie/bragging rights, only an idiot would expect a wax to last long longer than a top tier coating :wall: let alone understand why the owner opted for a wax over a coating.


I did have that very conversation with him and he was adamant he wanted the wax applied.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

For that price i'd want it to protect against stone chips, car park dings, etc


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Hopefully Offset Detailing will enlighten us!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> Hopefully Offset Detailing will enlighten us!


What the customer wants they shall receive.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the comments too.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

robby71 said:


> For that price i'd want it to protect against stone chips, car park dings, etc


And world war 3 :lol:

Yes it's crazy money, was the best wax I've used, I'm a coating man myself but it's good to mix it up a bit, especially with that wax! :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I was waiting for the punchline but it seems the joke was already sitting there in the thread title. "What the customer wants they shall receive" is all well and good, but did the conversation even take place to suggest that the client wouldn't likely be able to tell the difference between this and most others? Good customer service is not just about providing the _service_, but also providing advice too.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Madness.But customers choice and money.Would love a pot of the wax if I won the lottery.Could anyone visually see a difference between this and a good wax.Doubtful
Great work anyway sir
Al


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ultra said:


> Apart from stunning looks it offers exclusivitie/bragging rights, only an idiot would expect a wax to last long longer than a top tier coating :wall: let alone understand why the owner opted for a wax over a coating.


Idiot here! :wave:

I have Royale, it's applied to my bike and I've had beading last over 3 years.

Not a fan of coatings.

It's about choice.

:thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

It's your money and you could spend it how you like. The money is all relative, if you've got £8400 to blow on a pot of wax then you obviously have everything else you need in life.

No matter how much money I had I wouldn't spend that on a wax. There's just no value in the massive additional spend.

Nor would I call it bragging rights as I think pretty much everyone would think you were an idiot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work on the Golf, it looks stunning. Love that colour


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Not a fan of coatings.
> 
> It's about choice.
> 
> :thumb:


I was going to add my two cents but it would of been practically this.SJ.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I was waiting for the punchline but it seems the joke was already sitting there in the thread title. "What the customer wants they shall receive" is all well and good, but did the conversation even take place to suggest that the client wouldn't likely be able to tell the difference between this and most others? Good customer service is not just about providing the _service_, but also providing advice too.


I cater for all budgets and give as much advice as I can. The customer supplied this wax. So it's entirely up to him, he wanted it applied and I did. There's no bragging rights, it's simply what it says in the title. Cheers.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If he supplied then fair play mate. Still madness like. :thumb:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dunno why people are moaning about it. Royale has been around for years. And is refillable once a year for life. 
And if you have no intention of purchasing any it's not going to affect you in any way is it!
Paying 100k plus for a patek philliipe is mental. But it'll never concern me so I don't worry about it


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

big dave 666 said:


> Dunno why people are moaning about it. Royale has been around for years. And is refillable once a year for life.
> And if you have no intention of purchasing any it's not going to affect you in any way is it!
> Paying 100k plus for a patek philliipe is mental. But it'll never concern me so I don't worry about it


I don't see having an opinion as moaning. If opinions are moans then this forum is full of them.
If you have the money, a Patek Philippe is not a bad thing to buy; their residual value is high and on certain models you will get a profit. :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Surely only an idiot would buy a Patek, especially when most phones tell you the time now...


Oh wait.....


:wall:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a glasur and find it a lovely wax,im interested in what extra ingredients this wax has to bump up the price so much? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

The fact this wax has generated such a conversation in itself shows its worth.

I have it, its good , no better or longer lasting than the cheaper zymols but its delightful to use.
If this cost £500 would it still be raised as expensive? Lets be realistic anything over £100 for a wax is pretty expensive especially when compared to a coating. As said though would the guy who owns the golf (looks fabulous btw) have a 3 page thread on here if it was cheaper?
Just to add if you buy sampler 3 from zymol its include in that pack and having just looked there's one on ebay for -£500. Kinda brings the price down a lot but still allows the user to say its wearing Royale.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I don't see having an opinion as moaning. If opinions are moans then this forum is full of them.
> If you have the money, a Patek Philippe is not a bad thing to buy; their residual value is high and on certain models you will get a profit. :wave:


Have you used royale?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

There’s a fair difference between £500 and £8400!

I don’t think anyone is moaning, just an opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> There's a fair difference between £500 and £8400!
> 
> I don't think anyone is moaning, just an opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Opinions from those that haven't used it, yep.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> There's a fair difference between £500 and £8400!
> 
> I don't think anyone is moaning, just an opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed there is, I was just pointing out you don't actually have to spend £8400 to get it.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

big dave 666 said:


> Opinions from those that haven't used it, yep.


And if I did I wouldn't suddenly think, jeez that's really worth the money.

My opinion is based on its cost relative to other waxes.

People can still have an opinion on the value and price of something without trying it.

I don't see anyone saying 'it's rubbish', do you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

big dave 666 said:


> Opinions from those that haven't used it, yep.


Hey, it's the interwebz, they are ALWAYS the best opinions!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

As Daryl said, it was my personal choice to opt for the application of wax over a ceramic coating.

My father in law has both Royale and Vintage and offered me the use of either whenever I want. All of his cars have the wax applied over any coating or ppf and they look amazing and are maintained without cost in mind.

I am aware it will, in the long run, require more coats of wax over time but I feel the finish is not comparable to those of a lesser quality.

Luckily I do have some experience with wax I just don’t have the ability to maintain the car myself.

Thanks again Daryl, everyone is commenting on how amazing the car looks.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> And if I did I wouldn't suddenly think, jeez that's really worth the money.
> 
> My opinion is based on its cost relative to other waxes.
> 
> ...


. But an informed opinion would be good, would it not?
As for the price if you had say one pot per year over 30 years, it would make it cheaper than alot of other waxes out there, as previously stated you can have refills for life, at the rate of one per year, as you can with vintage
As for the end results personally I think you'd have to see it in the flesh, however IIRC stangalang covered a red Ferrari in vintage topped with royale a while back, and I don't think any other lsp would have gotten the same results.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> Hey, it's the interwebz, they are ALWAYS the best opinions!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I forgot about that Cueball. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

big dave 666 said:


> . But an informed opinion would be good, would it not?
> 
> As for the price if you had say one pot per year over 30 years, it would make it cheaper than alot of other waxes out there, as previously stated you can have refills for life, at the rate of one per year, as you can with vintage
> 
> As for the end results personally I think you'd have to see it in the flesh, however IIRC stangalang covered a red Ferrari in vintage topped with royale a while back, and I don't think any other lsp would have gotten the same results.


If you were discussing the performance of the wax then yes, completely agree. I'm not, and neither are you.

It's odd that the one complaining about the people having an opinion hasn't actually used it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> If you were discussing the performance of the wax then yes, completely agree. I'm not, and neither are you.
> 
> It's odd that the one complaining about the people having an opinion hasn't actually used it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pointing out that you can, in effect have a lifetimes supply for the amount it costs. Which makes it cheaper than quite a few other waxes.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend dude. 👍👍


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

big dave 666 said:


> Have you used royale?


No dave. If I had enough money behind me to even consider spending over 8 grand on a tin of car wax I would certainly have found something else to do.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

GeeWhizRS said:


> No dave. If I had enough money behind me to even consider spending over 8 grand on a tin of car wax I would certainly have found something else to do.


👍😁👍 Fair point lol


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

big dave 666 said:


> I'm pointing out that you can, in effect have a lifetimes supply for the amount it costs. Which makes it cheaper than quite a few other waxes.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend dude.


A £50 pot of wax lasts me a couple of years, I'm not going to live long enough to cover the 336 years of refills 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

someone needs a shake


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Idiot here! :wave:
> 
> I have Royale, it's applied to my bike and I've had beading last over 3 years.
> 
> ...


Hey idiiot, fancy sending some my way :lol:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

What I'm stunned at is the unbelievably drab and boring interior. Black, black and more black. I'd imagine most manufacturers' interior design team meetings are very similar - "right then, we have a new model that has been designed to within an inch of its life on the exterior. What are we going to do inside? What's that, black dash, black carpets, black fake leather seats? Sorted, let's go to the pub."


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jealously really does bring the worst out in some people.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

What is quite funny is shorty after this thread is posted about a £8,400 70% carnauba wax.

This thread appears https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418451

:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> I'm aware that this wax is refilled free for life, but what exactly does it do over and above other waxes or coatings to justify the astronomical cost??


If you think that is expensive, then don't for the love of all things Si02 google Swissvax Crystal Rock Swarovski edition :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Turned out nice again Daryl. Looks immaculate.
Coatings aren't my bag - 3D warm wax look every time for me and yes I would try Royale if the opportunity arose because Why Not? I often see people gushing over someone's expensive car yet no one ever mentions the ' depreciation' word - One or two years depreciation will buy you a lifetime supply of Royale - call it Man Maths.....and enjoy your wax.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

£8400 

no. words. exist.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JimLethbridge said:


> £8400
> 
> no. words. exist.


Well at least 3 do....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I preferred Vintage at a fraction of the price! 

Alan W


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

JimLethbridge said:


> £8400
> 
> no. words. exist.


As i mentioned above, the Crystal Rock Swarovski edition retailed at £10K


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

muzzer said:


> As i mentioned above, the Crystal Rock Swarovski edition retailed at £10K


Would like to try that one!


----------

